# Microphone for flute and violin



## N.Caffrey (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, I'm planning to buy a microphone to record flute and violin in my studio. Do you have any experience or suggestions?

My budget is around £200-300.

Thank you


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2016)

I would look for a used AKG414, AT4050, or Sennheiser421. Very versatile mics that will stay in your mic collection forever.

Down the road I would get the best LDC or Ribbon mic you can save for/afford.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 19, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I would look for a used AKG414, AT4050, or Sennheiser421. Very versatile mics that will stay in your mic collection forever.
> 
> Down the road I would get the best LDC or Ribbon mic you can save for/afford.


Thank you for your reply. Do you know a reliable website where to buy used mics?


----------



## Studio E (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd like to add the EV RE-20 to Synthpunk's list. It is an amazingly detailed mic for a dynamic and as he mentioned, will be in your mic locker for years to come.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 19, 2016)

reverb.com, gearslutz, Ebay, local craigslist (always try before you buy on CL).



N.Caffrey said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you know a reliable website where to buy used mics?




Yes, another good'un!



Studio E said:


> I'd like to add the EV RE-20 to Synthpunk's list. It is an amazingly detailed mic for a dynamic and as he mentioned, will be in your mic locker for years to come.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 19, 2016)

Try to get a used Neumann TLM-102. This mic is a beast


----------



## wst3 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've not yet tried my new Royer R-101s on a violin, but on everything else I've tried (including a flute) they are amazing. In fact I'm finding it difficult to place the things badly. Not in your immediate budget, but they are are quite competitive with other microphones mentioned here, and thus far I'm just thrilled with mine. For comparison's sake, other first choice LDC microphones in my locker include a TLM-193, an ancient C414, a C12A, and a KSM-32. And I'm not selling any of them, but the R-101 will get it's fair share of work!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 19, 2016)

I still have my brass cap C414 I bought in High School for my Leslie 147 Baffle. Great Mic for capturing ambience. Perfect for low level high definition work.
I think an SM81 is a great Mic in your price range. Also Heil mics are really nice.
Expensive mics are great but I'd rather have a few cheaper mics that add more versatility.
Recently saw North Texas State was offing some Shure BETA 98s.
Famous FOH told me to get those.
Even though they are known for Brass and Tympani due to the clamps they come with (stand up performers need these) he explained his dual Horn micing of a Leslie handles wind and noise like the bell of a Trombone, etc.
So I put them on my Leslie and couldn't believe what a quality condenser these are.
But Shure makes really great mics for the 150-300 price range.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 20, 2016)

Also a very useful battery operated Mic mixer is the Rolls Pro.
I can use these to bring multiple mics into a stereo send.
Great field recordings with a laptop and creating a very controllable stereo track.
Just finished a gig using 2 x BETA 98s for a spinning Leslie Horn, plus 2 x L/R lower baffle outputs into this little gem.
I walked around the ampitheater coming back to pan and boost inputs until I got a perfect mix.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 22, 2016)

thanks everybody for the inputs! one question I have:you all suggested LDC. why not SDC? aren't they more appropriated for Flute and Violin?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 22, 2016)

wst3 said:


> an ancient C414.



Please tell me its a brass cap like mine, and if so where I could maybe get spare parts.
I was told only nylon caps and EB parts are available.
Im getting nervous as I bought this in '78.


----------

